# Palladium



## samuel-a (Oct 30, 2013)

Not you Ralph 8) :lol:

Here's something you don't get to see often... (Sorry for the poor quality)
I'm the proud owner of the hand behind those Pd strips :mrgreen:


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank for sharing Sam!, You really don't see this strange kind of silver that often!

Some will think the palladium despite the hand you own :mrgreen:


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 30, 2013)

Want to trade for some MLCC's


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 30, 2013)

gold4mike said:


> Want to trade for some MLCC's



Opss... meant to post it in the gallery section...
Can a moderator move this thread ?


----------



## Geo (Oct 31, 2013)

very nice Sam. minted metal is always beautiful no matter what metal it is.


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 31, 2013)

So is that one bar 385.5 grams?


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 1, 2013)

It's about 230g each.


----------

